# Anyone recommend a site near Whitby



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

any recommendations for a fantastic site at a great price near Whitby at all please


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Whitby*

Stew

Ah this takes me back a couple of years....

My first motorhome trip was to this site over looking Robin Hoods Bay. Buses use the road outisde the site, and I think you would get an RV through the gates. The site slopes a bit though.

Lovely views of the bay, and only a few miles from Whitby.

Have a word with Gill, the owner for other info.

Russell


----------



## 93716 (May 1, 2005)

Middlewood Farm in Robin Hoods Bay is a fave of ours, 10 min walk over the field & you on the beach.

5 mins to shop & pub ( very good pint ).

Excellent showers & toilets.

Next to the cycle trail.

Friendly owners.

Middlewood Farm


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

thanks guys, a couple of nice sites


stew


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Whitby*

Stew

I found this one in the "SeaView" book

http://www.sandfieldhousefarm.co.uk/prices.html

Russell


----------



## prof20 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hi Stew,
Suggest you try Whitby Holiday Park, Saltwick Bay. Fantastic location right on the clifftop. You can get so close to the cliff edges that looking out of your m/h lounge is like looking out of a ship's cabin.

The cliff isn't vertical, though, it slopes away. 

Not all that cheap in high season when all the families with kids arrive, though. 

There is a great cafe on site run by Nick and Val from New Zealand, they've come back here for the last three seasons. They do restaurant standard meals, and will cook to order.

Small club and bar and shop on site. It straddles the Cleveland Way.

Saltwick Bay, which it overlooks is fantastic. It has its own shipwreck and you literally walk over fossils, and can pick them up at random.

It overlooks Whitby Abbey about a mile away and the walk to Whitby is along the cliff top with fantastic views as you go.

The telephone number is 01947 602664.

No, I don't work for them, I just love going there.

Regards,
Roger and Fran.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

we tried Sandsfieldhouse Farm, booked for the rest of this year  

Not surprised really, given its location,although we did a cancellation last year  

Geoff


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

You could come back to Hartendale Farm CL. The weather is great! :lol:


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

http://www.sandfieldhousefarm.co.uk/prices.html stopped hear last week very nice.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Aw Hook House Farm is our fave too it was our very first weekend away in the van and had sideways rain and was in middle of field with sheep and loads of tents blown away in the morning. 

We rocked we rolled and lived to tell the tale then decided we defintely needed TV and a bigger van!

Greenie

PS and has leccy!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

PS could be good site for another rally as has big field with enough leccy! if you want it!


----------



## 103748 (Apr 4, 2007)

Another vote for Whitby Holiday Park. we stayed there last year, & there was plenty of room for our 38ft RV. Great views of the Abbey.
Graeme


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

Great suggestions. 

The site we are on at them moment is so goog we are scared we will never move so we need something really good. I scanned the books and then thought I would ask you guys. Looks like it was a good idea. Many thanks


stew


----------

